# Arena Footing Options



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't get hog fuel -___- we had that in our arena and I hated in.
I do love sand. Because if it freezes you could definitely just put a weighted fork on it and drag it so it's rideable.

I've ridden in rubber footing in the summer, but I don't know how that does in freezing temps and icy/snowy conditions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Sand or stone screenings work very well. Whatever you put, though, is only as good as what you do underneath...you need to insure that you have good drainage.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

We have a rubber/sand mix and I love it- best stuff I've dealt with. But the biggest aspect of an arena is what's underneath the footing- otherwise pointless to spend the money on just the footing. Have fun constructing, good luck


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am thinking about making a small dressage arena too, however, It almost damaged my head, thinking how to get it done.. 
As I understood I need to dig out all the soil to the sand level (approx 50 cm), insert drain pipes, drain level (larger stone shards), gravel layer, and then a layer of sand on top. of course including solid sides for the arena, so that the sand does not fly far far away. 

But getting that done, drives me nuts, as that means 20x40 m arena, needs 400 cubic metres of filling (after the same amount of soil is taken out..)
I could work on my grass, but it turns to crazy mud in autumn, till it dries up again in late spring.


----------

